# New Build to Start! - Heron 16



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

After a whole lot of waiting and anticipating, my build starts within a week. It sounds like a bit much, but I can't tell you what this is gonna mean to me. I got my deposit in back in early April and have had the money set aside since. Of course, I thought NOTHING could get in the way..........and then I got cancer. Fortunately, it's SUPPOSED to be a very treatable kind. The specialist said, "Get the f*ckin' boat!" I just finished my last radiation treatment 4 days ago and looking forward to this process was a huge motivator pulling me through. Now, on to the good stuff!!!!

I'm going with a custom color I found at Home Depot (very manly name: English Hollyhock). This will be for the hull, the console and the cockpit walls. The floor and the deck I have set for Whisper Gray Awlgrip. I'm still debating whether using the hull color for the slicks would be too frilly or not. Any thoughts would be appreciated..

Engine: Yamaha 60 HP
6' Power Pole Series II
Front step bar across poling platform and 2 rod holders on it
Center console with jump seat to act as cooler
Forward facing rod tubes on starboard side, rear facing on port
MK Riptide Terrova 55lb
Plug in for bulkhead and 2 bank charger
bow casting deck
Simrad G09 with FMT (already purchased so I could tinker with it while down) with Balzout mount.

Build time is supposed to be 8 weeks. Any suggestions or criticisms as this proceeds will be appreciated.




  








Screen Shot 2020-01-14 At 12.23.56 PM




__
Marco Mike


__
Jan 14, 2020


__
1


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Congrats on the last treatment! Now is the fun part! I put my deposit in and got on the list for a Cayenne last month. Somewhat similar options list as your Heron. Cant wait to see it finished! The alternate facing rod racks is an interesting idea. I think with a center console it makes a lot of sense. What is your battery setup going to be?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

KingFlySC said:


> Congrats on the last treatment! Now is the fun part! I put my deposit in and got on the list for a Cayenne last month. Somewhat similar options list as your Heron. Cant wait to see it finished! The alternate facing rod racks is an interesting idea. I think with a center console it makes a lot of sense. What is your battery setup going to be?


Congrats on cancer being treatable, and, on the upcoming build!!!


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

KingFlySC said:


> Congrats on the last treatment! Now is the fun part! I put my deposit in and got on the list for a Cayenne last month. Somewhat similar options list as your Heron. Cant wait to see it finished! The alternate facing rod racks is an interesting idea. I think with a center console it makes a lot of sense. What is your battery setup going to be?


I haven't decided on the battery set-up yet but have some questions out to Erin and Rory on that. Let me know if you have any suggestions based on the listed equipment. Thanks


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations on the build!! The hull color you picked looks very similar to Awl grip Kingston grey. My skiff is Kinston grey with whisper grey deck and floor. Its a great color combo. And the 60 should be perfect for that Skiff. Have you thought about the Tohatsu 60? I am a fan of Yamaha but Tohatsu has been putting out some good motors in that class. Here is a pic of my Skiff. Its not a Salt Marsh but it will give you an idea of what the color combo will look like.


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

CPurvis said:


> Congratulations on the build!! The hull color you picked looks very similar to Awl grip Kingston grey. My skiff is Kinston grey with whisper grey deck and floor. Its a great color combo. And the 60 should be perfect for that Skiff. Have you thought about the Tohatsu 60? I am a fan of Yamaha but Tohatsu has been putting out some good motors in that class. Here is a pic of my Skiff. Its not a Salt Marsh but it will give you an idea of what the color combo will look like.
> View attachment 112034


Thanks for posting. The actual swatch has a touch more blue in it than Kingston Grey which is what I wanted to add. I played it safe and am eating the extra cost for the Yamaha mainly because there are 3 certified service marinas for them right by me with Tohatsu about 25 miles away.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Marco Mike said:


> Thanks for posting. The actual swatch has a touch more blue in it than Kingston Grey which is what I wanted to add. I played it safe and am eating the extra cost for the Yamaha mainly because there are 3 certified service marinas for them right by me with Tohatsu about 25 miles away.


Definitely makes sense. Service close by is always a plus when choosing a motor. And you can never go wrong with a Yamaha for sure!


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats on the build. I picked mine up at the factory ten days ago. Drove back thru some nasty weather home to South Texas. 

Now if I can get the medical issues under control, I should be fishing by this spring.


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

She's out of the mold with an anticipated pick up date of April 3. The custom color was exactly what I was hoping for. A bit more blue than just a Kingston grey, but a bit more grey than an Aqua Mist or ice Blue.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I like that color!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Congratulations on the build!! The hull color you picked looks very similar to Awl grip Kingston grey. My skiff is Kinston grey with whisper grey deck and floor. Its a great color combo. And the 60 should be perfect for that Skiff. Have you thought about the Tohatsu 60? I am a fan of Yamaha but Tohatsu has been putting out some good motors in that class. Here is a pic of my Skiff. Its not a Salt Marsh but it will give you an idea of what the color combo will look like.
> View attachment 112034


Dude! Your new boat looks great. You'll have to bring it the Fly Fishing Film Tour May 1st.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Padre said:


> Dude! Your new boat looks great. You'll have to bring it the Fly Fishing Film Tour May 1st.


Definitely! Not missing it this year.


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

Just waiting on Seadek delivery for the platforms. I may end up being a fugitive but I’m getting out on that thing ASAP.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Sweet. I'm assuming that you are in Marco? @Marco Mike


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

Correct


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice. You should have a few places to launch over there?


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

bababouy said:


> Nice. You should have a few places to launch over there?


Fortunately, she'll be on a lift. I just need to get her launched on delivery which, come hell or high water, we'll figure out.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm wondering if the Port of the Isles ramp is open? Everyone seems to be heading to Chokoloskee. I think someone reported that Collier Seminole park is closed.


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

Figured I’d post the finished product. Mel was kind enough to drop her off on his way down to Chokoloskee. Love this thing!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks nice


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Good looking boat. I was up there on Thursday and good a close look at her. the pics don't show how nice that color actually is.


----------

